# Coconut Shrimp De Jonghe



## *amy* (Aug 2, 2007)

Being the shrimp lover I am, one of the first shrimp recipes I made years ago while learning to cook, was Shrimp De Jonghe. There are probably many variations of the recipe, but this is one that I like. The dish was originally developed by Papa de Jonghe for the patrons of his popular Chicago restaurant.   

1/3 c Peanut oil
1/2 c flaked coconut
1/4 c dry Italian dry bread crumbs
3 tbl fresh parsley, finely chopped
1 large clove garlic, minced
1/2-3/4 tsp salt
1/4 tsp paprika
dash of cayenne
1 1/2 - 2 lbs shrimp, uncooked, shelled & deveined
1/2 c sherry

Mix together the oil, coconut, crumbs, parsley, garlic, salt, paparika & cayenne. Set aside about 1/4 cup the crumb mixture for topping. Toss shrimp in remaining crumb mixture.

Lightly oil a 1/2 qt casserole dish (I used cooking spray & a quiche dish), & pour the sherry over the shrimp. Sprinkle the reserved crumb mixture over the top.

Bake at 375, uncovered about 30-40 minutes, uncovered - until shrimp is cooked through. Serves about 4-6, depending on the size of the shrimp.


----------



## *amy* (Oct 27, 2007)

Bumping this one up as well in case any members new or oldmissed it. It is a TNT recipe, I'm hoping folks will give a try & share your input.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, I missed it. Copied and pasted into the Shrimp file! Thanks for posting Miss Amy!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks for the bump Amy,
now that I feel a little better this looks really good and tasty..Thank you.
kadesma


----------



## *amy* (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you Kadesma & Uncle Bob.  Hope you enjoy.


----------

